# Ruckeln auf dem Desktop?!



## handsome (22. Februar 2011)

Hi, hab seit 2 Tagen ein Problem mit meinem System. (nach 2,5 Jahren endlich mal meine Kabel ordentlich verlegt).

CPU: Core 2 Duo E8400 3,00GHz
Mainboard: Asus P5Q Pro
RAM: 2x2GB DDR2 Corsair DHX Series 800MHz CL4
GPU: NVIDIA Gainward GTX280 1024MB GDDR3
Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F1 320GB
Netzteil: Enermax MODU82+ 525W 
Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc AD-5260S
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM 690
Kühlung/Lüftung: Thermalright Ultra-120 Extreme + Scythe S-Flex
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 64-bit

Die Sache ist die, seit dem ich alles angeschlossen habe, ruckelt bei mir so ziemlich alles, sogar am Desktop wenn ich Fenster verschiebe.
Daraufhin hab ich mal den neuesten NVIDIA Treiber geladen, kein Erfolg..
Nun wollte ich den aktuellen Chipsatz draufspielen, aber irgendwie tritt bei der Installation immer ein Fehler auf.

Was kann die Ursache dafür sein? Und wie installiere ich den Chipsatz richtig 

Grüße,
handsome


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

"Ruckeln" aufm Desktop hat meist was mit der Grafikkarte zu tun, hast du mal ältere Treiber ausprobiert?
Die Treiberreste auch wirklich komplett gelöscht?


----------



## handsome (22. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> "Ruckeln" aufm Desktop hat meist was mit der Grafikkarte zu tun, hast du mal ältere Treiber ausprobiert?
> Die Treiberreste auch wirklich komplett gelöscht?



War auch mein erster Verdacht, aber irgendwie scheint das ganze System beeinträchtigt zu sein.

Jedenfalls wurden bei der Installation alle Treiber entfernt gemeinsam mit den Einstellungen, dann die neuen Treiber drauf.

Vielleicht mit irgendeinem Programm prüfen? Vorschläge?


----------



## Softy (22. Februar 2011)

Vielleicht mal ein Stresstest mit FurMark?


----------



## MasterMystery (22. Februar 2011)

Hast du vielleicht vergessen ein Stromkabel an der Grafikkarte anzuschließen oder sonst wo? Denn wenn du nur die Kabel ordentlich verlegt hast, dann dürfte sich ja Softwaremäßig nichts verändert haben.


----------



## handsome (22. Februar 2011)

MasterMystery schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du vielleicht vergessen ein Stromkabel an der Grafikkarte anzuschließen oder sonst wo? Denn wenn du nur die Kabel ordentlich verlegt hast, dann dürfte sich ja Softwaremäßig nichts verändert haben.



Habe auch den PCIe Steckplatz geändert, und GraKa wurde halt als neue Hardware erkannt. Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt nichts spontan ein. Werde jedenfalls noch die Kabel überprüfen.

FurMark Stabilitätstest läuft (richtig?)


----------



## MasterMystery (22. Februar 2011)

Kannst du mal ein Bild vom Mainboard mit Graka schicken?
Wieso hast du den Steckplatz geändert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

Wahrscheinlich wegen der Kabel, damits besser aussieht.
Daher, mal zurück bauen und gucken, vielleicht liegts auch am Slot, denn das Asus hat nur auf einem Slot 16 Lanes, der andere ist mit weniger angebunden.


----------



## MasterMystery (22. Februar 2011)

Nimm den, der sich näher am CPU befindet. Ist nämlich meist der schnellere.


----------



## handsome (22. Februar 2011)

Jap, mach ich gleich. Naja sie war im unteren Steckplatz und das war nicht so optimal für die Lüftung, da gleich darunter die Kabel waren.


----------



## MasterMystery (22. Februar 2011)

Jo probier mal.


----------



## handsome (22. Februar 2011)

Konnte das Bild anders nicht hochladen , da bei mir steht ich hätte bereits die maximale Anzahl hochgeladen. Dabei hab ich noch nie ein Bild hochgeladen 

Hier das Mainboard: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2011)

In den Slot gehört die GraKa hin.

Jep, die Upload Funktion ist abgeschaltet, was der rote Text oben anzeigt, da die Forensoftware upgedatet wird.


----------



## MasterMystery (22. Februar 2011)

War es so vor dem Problem oder dannach gesteckt?


----------



## handsome (22. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In den Slot gehört die GraKa hin.
> 
> Jep, die Upload Funktion ist abgeschaltet, was der rote Text oben anzeigt, da die Forensoftware upgedatet wird.



Oh 



			
				MasterMystery schrieb:
			
		

> MasterMystery War es so vor dem Problem oder dannach gesteckt?



Ähm, das ist nachdem ich alles umgesteckt hab. Also die IST-Situation.


----------



## handsome (23. Februar 2011)

Also hab heute die Kabel überprüft, scheint alles richtig angeschlossen zu sein. Die Grafikkarte hab ich in dem Steckplatz gelassen, da es einfach einen anderen Grund dafür geben muss.
Wie sieht es aus, hat vielleicht jemand noch ein Rat?
Ich wäre dafür einfach mal alle Treiber zu aktualisieren.. Wie am besten die alten entfernen und in welcher Reihenfolge dann die neuen installieren (Chipset vor GraKa vor Audio?), die Treiber CD des P5Q ist leider nicht Windows 7 kompatibel.

Habe auch zum Beispiel gemerkt, dass wenn ich ein Video abspiele dieses laggt und der Sound ebenfalls 
Das ganze macht mich schon ganz fertig.. 

Wäre für jeden Vorschlag dankbar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2011)

Wenn alles nichts hilft, mal Windows neu installieren, das geht schneller als wenn du noch weiter stundenlang rumprobierst.


----------



## handsome (23. Februar 2011)

Habs jetzt geschafft den Chipset Treiber zu installieren und die Grafiktreiber auf ältere Version zurück.
Funktioniert wieder alles normal, trotzdem sehr eigenartig das ganze 

Jedenfalls danke für eure Hilfe, kann geschlossen werden


----------



## Painkiller (23. Februar 2011)

Auf Wunsch des TE´s wird hier dicht gemacht.

Problem gelöst.

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

